# PowerBook G4 17" à la Fnac



## Olivier.w (21 Mars 2003)

Quelqu'un peut me dire dans quel Fnac à Paris on peut voir en démonstration le PowerBook G4 17"

Aussi si je trouve moins cher qu'a la Fnac le PowerBook G4 17" est ce que la Fnac s'alligne sur le prix et apres sur le prix ou la Fnac s'est alligné peut on avoir en plus les 6% de la Fnac ???


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Mars 2003)

Et pourquoi pas l'argent du beurre aussi ?


----------



## Olivier.w (21 Mars 2003)

Coment ca ???


----------



## casimir (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Et pourquoi pas l'argent du beurre aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais peu t'on avoir la cremiere avec ?


----------



## Olivier.w (21 Mars 2003)

*message modéré : un peu de tenue s'il-te-plaît*

Quelqu'un peut me dire dans quel Fnac à Paris on peut voir en démonstration le PowerBook G4 17" ?????


----------



## Manu (21 Mars 2003)

A la fnac digital. Saint Michel.


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w s'adressant à ce cher et tendre powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Au lieu de dire des conneries pouvez vous me répondre sérieusement à la première qquestion. * 

[/QUOTE]

la vie est vraiment tres savoureuse !


----------



## Olivier.w (21 Mars 2003)

Est à la Fnac Saint Michel il est seulement en démo ou aussi disponible ?


----------



## ricchy (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Est à la Fnac Saint Michel il est seulement en démo ou aussi disponible ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux pas qu'il te l'achète tant qu'il y est, non mais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le téléphone existe, appel la Fnac de Saint Michel.
Oups peut être faut il te composer le numéro.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Est à la Fnac Saint Michel il est seulement en démo ou aussi disponible ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

a bon depuis quand il y a un fnac a saint michel ?


----------



## Yip (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a bon depuis quand il y a un fnac a saint michel ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je pense que Manu invoquait Saint Michel après avoir répondu à la question.

Il aurait dû écrire : 

 A la fnac digitale. Saint Michel !


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

il aurait du Dire aux fnac boulvard saint germain


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

la vie est vraiment tres savoureuse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout les cuisses de grenouilles !!


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Mars 2003)

Marabout... Bout de FICELLE ...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Marabout... Bout de FICELLE ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

selle de dominator au démarreur foutu !!


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Mars 2003)

Selle de cheval..... Cheval le dire à ma mère ( si tu fais rien qu'à m'embêter ! ) ...


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

je ne veux pas le voir,
surtout pas !

je me connais !


----------



## minime (21 Mars 2003)

Oups, pas vu pas pris.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

mince je viens dans voir un, finalement c'est pas si gros que ça


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2003)

Je suis passé le voir à la Fnac de Nice, et comme quoi on a tous une sensibilité différente, je le trouve quand même encombrant...

Le meilleur qualificatif pour cette superbe bête qui me vient aux yeux: c'est transportable, pas portable... 

On se voit mal le saisir à une main et l'emmener partout, ah mais oui, pour ça, y'a le 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autrement, ça a effectivement l'air bien fini, l'écran n'en finit pas en largeur, même si le clavier se sent un peu perdu au milieu (en tous cas ca limite les traces éventuelles que pourrait faire le clavier........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

conclusion, vivement l'alu 15'


----------



## azerty (21 Mars 2003)

oui, belle bête qui fait son petit effet sur les stands...

on peut quand même poser la question de l'utilité d'un portable de cette taille; d'ailleurs, dans quelle sacoche le transporter ?

 si c'est simplement pour l'utiliser en machine de bureau, on peut lui préférer un G4 + écran plat, finalement moins encombrant (sur le bureau lui même) et nettement plus confortable, surtout si on lui ajoute un ensemble clavier-souris optique sans fil, avec en prime de bien meilleures performances et une plus grande fiabilité...et pour le même prix qq périphériques en plus...


----------



## decoris (22 Mars 2003)

non, si tu as un petit bureau, un portable est bien plus pratique... évidemment, si tu travaille continuellement sur ton ordi, un fixe est mieux...


----------



## polo50 (22 Mars 2003)

et bien je l ai vu et crois que je vais pas tarder à l acheter

il n 'est pas si encombrant  je trouve !  
 maintenant si je ne faisait pas de la video et de la PAO c'est vrai que je me poserais la question de son utilité mais ouvrir photoshop sur cet écran c 'est un rève !


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

et si ça ne suffit pas branches un deuxième écran


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Mars 2003)

Pas encore d'alu17 en exposition à la Fnac de Valence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il y en a en expo aux Fnac de Lyon, Avignon ou Grenoble ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2003)

J'ai encore rien vu à Lyon ...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai encore rien vu à Lyon ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

enlève tes lunettes de soleil quand tu rentres dans un magasin, tu y verras plus clair...


----------



## playaman (22 Mars 2003)

Fnac Genève, rien.


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par playaman:</font><hr /> * Fnac Genève, rien.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Veejee ! rends le powerbook !!


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Veejee ! rends le powerbook !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'on colegue a encore fait des siennes


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

enlève tes lunettes de soleil quand tu rentres dans un magasin, tu y verras plus clair...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé. Bon je vais allé faire un tour à Bellecour. Fnac/Planet Saturn et Manif anti-guerre, ça va faire un sacré mélange ...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Héhé. Bon je vais allé faire un tour à Bellecour. Fnac/Planet Saturn et Manif anti-guerre, ça va faire un sacré mélange ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pense à enlever tes lunettes de soleil quand même !!


----------



## grenoble (23 Mars 2003)

à lyon, la fnac Bellecour a un 17" en expo sur leur pylone principal.
ça se précipite pas autour.
clavier QWERTY



sur grenoble, il serait en expo dès lundi.


----------



## Grape (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * à lyon, la fnac Bellecour a un 17" en expo sur leur pylone principal.
ça se précipite pas autour.
clavier QWERTY* 

[/QUOTE] Je confime, je l'ai vu ce matin...


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2003)

Bon je sors. A + !


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Mars 2003)

je vous cause là depuis le 17" de la fnac digitale, et toc !

bon il est annoncé "sur commande" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime bien les touches, mais je trouve que le clavier fait bien petit paumé au milieu du plateau. du mal aussi à trouver intuitivement le bouton du tracpad quand je tape au clavier. c'est pas au même endroit que sur mon pismo et ça nécessite d'avoir la main à plat sur la bête et un peu en avant. bon c'est juste une habitude à changer, faut trouver ses marques.

question réactivité c'est évidemment mieux que mon pismo 500. me faudrait un gros fichier flash à travailler pour voir effectivement comment ça tourne?

je m'en vais regarder sous les coutures voir si c'est bien fini et tout et tout, je vous donnerai mon avis plus tard

en attendant il fait beau dehors


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * je vous cause là depuis le 17" de la fnac digitale, et toc ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens on a failli se croiser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens donc de le voir aussi, sacrée machine franchement ! Tellement fin et léger qu'il ne parait pas encombrant, mais quand on regarde le Ti 15' à côté on a compris la différence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La finition est magnifique (l'articulation de l'écran notamment). Et surtout pour être convaincu il suffit d'aller au rayon PC à côté et de regarder le Sony VAIO 16', tout en plastoc, avec une Radeon 7500 32 Mo, beaucoup moins fin, beaucoup moins beau, beaucoup moins bien équipé, une autonomie insuffisante et plus cher !! 600 euros de plus !! Et évidemment c'est pas un Mac, donc pour le coup y'a vraiment pas photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

Je l'ai aussi vu et il est sacrément grand, ce qui donne cette impression de finesse. Le trackpad est fait pour des mains de routiers et il y aurait pu avoir un pavé numérique vu la place restante ...

Sinon de forme globale, il est chouette mais trop uniforme en couleur par rapport au Titanium. Ce n'est pas un aussi bel objet, mais bientôt on aura pas le choix ...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * cette impression de finesse. * 

[/QUOTE]

Avec 2,6 cm d'épaisseur, c'est pas qu'une impression !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## grenoble (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
(...) mais quand on regarde le Ti 15' à côté on a compris la différence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La finition est magnifique (l'articulation de l'écran notamment). * 

[/QUOTE]

Que veux-tu dire précisément ? tu préfères l'articulation du Ti ou de l'Alu ?


----------



## Grape (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * Que veux-tu dire précisément ? tu préfères l'articulation du Ti ou de l'Alu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]  _Articulation_ d'écran, voilà ce que j'aime le moins sur le beau titanium.


----------



## Rogntudju (26 Mars 2003)

Je l'ai vu aujourd'hui à la Fnac St Lazare:  Superbe !!!

Articulation de l'écran incroyable de souplesse, finition exemplaire.

Par contre, il était vraiment très chaud...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * tu préfères l'articulation du Ti ou de l'Alu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Celle de l'Alu ! On peut rabattre l'écran d'un doigt, même depuis un coin, sans crainte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (ou impression que ça craint ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

'+


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Avec 2,6 cm d'épaisseur, c'est pas qu'une impression !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si ! Le portable à la même épaisseur que le TI, mais paraît plus fin car il est plus large ...


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * 

Que veux-tu dire précisément ? tu préfères l'articulation du Ti ou de l'Alu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Celle du TI est plus jolie, mais celle de l'alu paraît plus solide ...


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Tout cela est de la masturbation intelectuelle !! Plus dur ou pas plus dur que.....


Quelqu'un a t il deja eu ou vu un une articulation de TI cassée ?


----------



## Apulée (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un a t il deja eu ou vu un une articulation de TI cassée ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bya  _


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Ah !


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Tout cela est de la masturbation intelectuelle !! Plus dur ou pas plus dur que.....


Quelqu'un a t il deja eu ou vu un une articulation de TI cassée ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non et celles de mon TI sont en excellent état ...


----------



## carrera (28 Mars 2003)

on se fou de ton non!
un veux savoir si il y a deja eu des articulations cassés.
Et ben moi aussi j'en ai eu et en est vue OK.
donc la nouvelle charnière a son importance.


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par carrera:</font><hr /> * on se fou de ton non!
un veux savoir si il y a deja eu des articulations cassés.
Et ben moi aussi j'en ai eu et en est vue OK.
donc la nouvelle charnière a son importance.   * 

[/QUOTE]


Un peu étrange ta réaction quand on regarde ta signature.


Cool, on discute, d'ailleurs melaure n'a jamais dit que la nouvelle charnière n'était pas importante. J'ai même eu l'impression du contraire puisqu'il a dit qu'elle paraissait plus solide.


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Mars 2003)

Tout cela me faiit bien rire cette masturbation intellectuelle a 2 balles sur la solidité des charnieres du TI !!

personne n'ena vu et tout le monde en parle. C'est comme les OVNI tout ca .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Moi mon TI867 a aucun probleme de charnières )


----------



## Apulée (29 Mars 2003)

Salut PowerBook 867 et Melaure (joli couple)

il me semble que les charnières du Ti d'un des fondateurs de ce site furent brisées nettes. Pour en avoir discuté avec lui à l'AE, il se nomme *Veejee* sur les forums.après, on peut se masturber sur ce que l'on veut et aussi sur les charnières de son powerbook mais je pense que c'est assez vain et que c'est plutôt ridicule (surtout si vous êtes surpris par votre femme).

_bya_


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2003)

j'ai jamais eu de probleme de charniere sur mon Ti


----------



## Apulée (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai jamais eu de probleme de charniere sur mon Ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut macinside,

mais est-ce que c'est fréquent ou est-ce que *Veejee* est une exception ?

_bya_

ps : vous avez du mal à sortir du champ de votre petite expérience personnelle, le mac-user serait-il nombriliste et égocentrique ?


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2003)

la pluspart du temps c'est du a des chutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Mars 2003)

Faut interdire les TI aux routiers et aux déménageurs ...


----------



## Apulée (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Faut interdire les TI aux routiers et aux déménageurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pourrais avoir un peu plus de respect pour les routiers et les déménageurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bya_


----------



## Sir (29 Mars 2003)

Je suis a Saint Lazare genial ce powerbook 17" , genial


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2003)

mais tu ne lui en fera pas plus vu le prix de la bêtes


----------



## Sir (30 Mars 2003)

Vu que j'ai un pb 12" en septembre tout va bien


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Mars 2003)

Moi mon TI867 meva tres bien , merci....


----------



## Sir (30 Mars 2003)

Pitoyable


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Mars 2003)

Pathetique !!!


----------



## Apulée (30 Mars 2003)

Boulet-frites !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bya_


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Vu que j'ai un pb 12" en septembre tout va bien 
* 

[/QUOTE]

_jusque ici tout va bien ..._


----------



## Apulée (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Faut interdire les TI aux routiers et aux déménageurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Apulée:</font><hr /> * Salut PowerBook 867 et Melaure (joli couple)

il me semble que les charnières du Ti d'un des fondateurs de ce site furent brisées nettes. Pour en avoir discuté avec lui à l'AE, il se nomme Veejee sur les forums.après, on peut se masturber sur ce que l'on veut et aussi sur les charnières de son powerbook mais je pense que c'est assez vain et que c'est plutôt ridicule (surtout si vous êtes surpris par votre femme).

bya
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout dépend si c'est la première génération de TI. Les charnières ont été renforcées avec les 550/667 et il faut quand même être brutal pour les casser ... (a moins d'un défaut dans le métal bien sûr). Quand au reste de la remarque, ce n'est pas TF1 ici ...


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Apulée:</font><hr /> * 












* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai un peu de peinture en moins mais pas autant. Ce serait quand même sympa si MacPlus arrivait à commander de nouveau kits de peinture ...


----------



## GroundZero (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tout dépend si c'est la première génération de TI. Les charnières ont été renforcées avec les 550/667 et il faut quand même être brutal pour les casser ... (a moins d'un défaut dans le métal bien sûr). Quand au reste de la remarque, ce n'est pas TF1 ici ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et pourtant, vu comment tu postes on croirait !!


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

tien j'en ai eu toutes l'aprés midi entre les mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est super la batterie est ultra plate (et légére !) et les 2 slots mémoire sont facilement accesible, de plus ta machine que j'avais n'avait qu'un barrettes de 512 mo, rappelont que la machine supporte ainsi 2 Go de ram


----------



## azerty (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Apulée:</font><hr /> * 












* 

[/QUOTE]

     c est un 15 en exposition, la....(a la FNAC ?)

       ...le pauvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-----------

on peut remarquer que personne ne parle de l autonomie du 17...Apple annonce 4h30...

...quand on sait ce que deviennent en réalité les 5h annoncés pour les Ti... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...est-ce que ca veut dire que, dans le fond, personne ne considère réellement le 17 comme un portable, mais simplement comme un ordi de bureau compact ?


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

pour parler de l'autonomie du 17 il faudrait l'avoir reçu....

sniff


----------



## playaman (5 Avril 2003)

À Genève, une première livraison est attendue entre demain et la semaine prochaine, chez Pla... !!!???
Je deviens fou


----------



## samdebecte (5 Avril 2003)

Il semble que les problèmes de livraison soient en passe d'être résolus....
Il faut 5 a 7 jours de délais de fabrication sur l'applestore maintenant

La saga prend fin, et ce n'est pas dommage...

Maintenant place à l'avalanche de problèmes que chacun de nous va rencontrer avec son nouveau bijou. 
Bientôt de nouveaux sujets de mécontentement


----------



## SirDeck (6 Avril 2003)

Je suis passé le voir à la fnac digitale. Belle bête. Il ramait pas mal. J'ai commencé par afficher le dock et fermer toutes les applications. Tout de suite, ça aide. Je l'ai fermé pour le soupeser. L'écran se manipule avec une souplesse. Ça change de mon Ti (première génération) qui, bien qu'assouplie reste très dure et grince parfois même terriblement. Je soupèse donc. Là, surprise ! Beaucoup plus léger que je ne le pensais. J'avais l'impression qu'il était plus léger que mon Ti. Ce qui n'est pas possible, vu les caractéristiques. Je le retourne. La batterie n'était pas en place. J'en profite pour inspecter le système de verrouillage de la batterie. Ça a l'air bien. Le changement de batterie devrait se faire très simplement. Je le regarde sous toutes les coutures. C'est impeccable. Je n'ai pas vu une finition plus poussée ailleurs que chez Apple. Comme sur les iBook, même les vis sont posées avec goût. Mais je dois dire que la robe aurait pu être plus? Il n'y a pas autant de décalage que lors de la sortie des Wall street ? que je trouve toujours exceptionnels graphiquement ? et le Ti qui proposait une double teinte pour contraster avec la monotonie du magnésium ambiant et surtout cette épaisseur incroyable. Le 17" donne ce sentiment également. On a l'impression qu'il est plus fin que le Ti, vu qu'il est plus grand. Mais la surprise ne prend pas deux fois. Pour finir au sujet de la partie graphique, je dois dire que la machine qui reste m'a préférée sur ce plan est le premier iBook blanc. Encore maintenant, lorsqu'il me passe dans les mains, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de regarder sous toutes les coutures. Surtout le dessous. Avoir été aussi loin sur une partie qui n'est quasiment jamais visible, c'est de l'art !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le 17", c'est le top de la puissance de travail. Il faut penser à produire aussi. De ce point de vue, il n'y a pas photo. J'aime bien le track-pad aux proportions de l'écran. Le fait de ne pas avoir ajouté de pavé numérique ne me gène pas. J'ai appris à utiliser celui qui est activé par la touche verr num. Le son par contre? C'est un gros défaut de mon Ti. Il produit un son plus pourri que les Wall street. Je me suis amusé à faire varier la luminosité de l'écran en mettant mes mains sur les hauts parleurs. Lorsque le réglage automatique est activé, le slider pulse dans les préférences moniteur. Je n'ai pas réussi à allumer le clavier.
Il y a des choses sur les touches F7, F8 et F9. Je n'ai pas compris ce que ça faisait. Il y a une application que je ne connais pas dans les utilitaires. Un assistant pour rétablir les applications. Un peu ce qu'il y avait sur les cd d'installation de Mac OS 9 lors de l'achat d'une machine.
Il faudra attendre une utilisation quotidienne en situation de production pour parler de ce qui est essentiel : l'outil.


----------



## FabriceG (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * On a l'impression qu'il est plus fin que le Ti* 

[/QUOTE] Mais c'est vrai, il est plus fin, si j'en crois une photo vue sur powerbook.gete.net  ... en plus sentiment renforcé par la largeur de la  *bête*


----------



## SirDeck (6 Avril 2003)

Dans les specifications, c'est annoncé 2,6 cm pour les deux


----------



## FabriceG (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * Dans les specifications, c'est annoncé 2,6 cm pour les deux* 

[/QUOTE]Je sais, mais sur apple us, c'est marqué aussi 1 inch, donc 2.54 mm !

Voci la photo (floue) prise sur powerbook.gete.net :






avec de gauche à droite le TI15 et le AL17"


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Avril 2003)

Re: coucou 

C'est en aucun cas une preuve !!!

Celui de gauche est decalé vers le fond !! Forcement il parait plus grand sur la photo !!

Est-ce encore de la désinformation à la Bush ??


----------



## FabriceG (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> *C'est en aucun cas une preuve !!!

Celui de gauche est decalé vers le fond !! Forcement il parait plus grand sur la photo !! * 

[/QUOTE]Bon, je n'ai jamais dis que c'était une preuve, mais bon, demande à ceux qui ont un TI et un AL17 (comme G. Gete) et voilà


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

Si 0.06cm c'est pas taquiner la mouche...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











C'est sur que c'est un détail qui peut changer la face du monde !!


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si 0.06cm c'est pas taquiner la mouche* 

[/QUOTE]

hum oui, tu calcules bien ! le propos n'étais pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pense qu'Apple "arrondit" les caractéristiques, ce qui donne 2,6 cm ou 1 inch. l'AL17 pèse vraiment 3100 g ou 3085 g ? je pense, pour des raisons légales, que les caractéristiques dimensionnelles sont données "large"... c'est tout. et donc le TI avec ces 2,6 cm d'épais est  *peut-être* plus épais que le AL17 avec lui aussi ses 2,6 cm... je me fais bien comprendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon de toutes façons, c'est de l'encul*ge de mouche tout ça


----------



## SirDeck (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * 


bon de toute façon, c'est de l'enculage de mouche tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Exactement. On espère seulement qu'il sera aussi robuste que le Ti ce 17 ". Je ne parle pas d'éventuelles rayures et autres patines qui donnent du caractère à mon outil. Tant que ça fonctionne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier encore, ma douce amie tapait son courrier sur mon Ti dans l'éclairage feutré d'une agréable soirée de printemps et je la voyais se pencher sur le clavier. Sans doute cherchait-elle les caractères de ponctuation qui ne sont pas situés aux mêmes endroits que sur son clavier Wintel au bureau. Je crois bien que ce rétroéclairage en ravira d'autres que moi


----------

